# Meadow Fescue



## hatefoxtails (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried Meadow Fescue in their hayfields?


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Meadow fescue will work well with alfalfa in hay. It will help the alfalfa dry faster and it's fiber digestibility is very high. A very good fit especially for dairy hay. Seed about 4-6 lb meadow fescue with 10-12 lb alfalfa.


----------



## ih man (Feb 24, 2013)

meadow fescue works in light or heavy soil it works great with alfalfa or alone . but not as high tonnage as tall fescue or orchard grass. it's a cool season grass and very winter hardy. great dairy feed


----------

